# My 2006 Deer Mount



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I got my mount back from my 06 buck and figured I'd post a pic of it.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

nice one. Shotgun, bow? I hunt both but prefer the bow hunting. A lot more enjoyable.:!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate to admit it but I got him with a shotgun. All the others on my wall are bowkills. He was the 1st buck I've shot with a gun in a looooong time.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats. Very nice lookin buck!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice mount. Who did it?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Very nice! You have a nice collection there on the wall. I missed a nice 10 in October that would have been a great addition to my wall. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Admit the shotgun kill all you want! I don't judge LOL. I hunt any season any where. Regardless of the weapon still a nice buck. I will try and post my 2 bucks. Big Jim is doing mine this year, haven't got it back yet so we'll see.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> Nice mount. Who did it?


Evans Taxidermy in Eastern Ohio near Malvern. Its the 1st one I've taken to him. All the others were done by another guy in eastern Ohio named Gary Palmer. I take all my deer back there when we go home to visit to get done cause its alot cheaper for a quality mount and I get em back way faster.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of my mount for this year..... Its a pretty Deer and it was done at pattersons taxidermy

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=26776&cat=500


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I like what I see reguardless of method of kill. The buck in the middles rack has alot of character, I have a 14 thats pretty similar to that. The link to the pic posted below me is an excellent buck.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Carpn said:


> I hate to admit it but I got him with a shotgun. All the others on my wall are bowkills. He was the 1st buck I've shot with a gun in a looooong time.


I enjoy hunting with a bow as well but there's a buck on my wall that was taken two seasons ago with a shotgun. No shame in hunting with a gun!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I also feel the method of killing the buck really doesn't matter. This is how I look at it, atleast for myself. I really love bowhunting. It is fine with me if I kill a nice buck with a shotgun. I put a lot of time in the woods during bowseason and if the only opportunity to take a nice buck comes with a shotgun, I will take it. The way I look at it is that I did spend the time in the woods during bowseason and an opportunity didn't present itself.

Ben


----------

